# What size band on front derailleur?



## OxfordUKRider (Feb 7, 2004)

I have a 2003 Trek 2300 and I want to replace the band on front derailleur - what size do I need, or how do I tell what I have currently?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*measure it?*

An adjustable (crescent) wrench makes a decent crude caliper. Adjust it to fit the seat tube and then use a scale to measure across the opening. Another approach is to measure around the tube with a tape measure, strip of paper or masking tape. Measure the length and divide by 3.14.

I suspect the tube is 1-1/4 inch or 32mm. Other commn sizes are 28.6mm (1-1/8") and 35mm (1-3/8").


----------



## ottodog (Mar 26, 2004)

OxfordUKRider said:


> I have a 2003 Trek 2300 and I want to replace the band on front derailleur - what size do I need, or how do I tell what I have currently?


Here's a generic guide:

1 1/8 = 28.6 (Fits most steel bikes) 
1 1/4 = 31.8 (Fits most Aluminum and Titanium bikes) 
1 3/8 = 34.9 (Fits Oversize Aluminum and Titanium bikes) 

Best bet is to measure to be certain.


----------



## Rusty Coggs (Jan 28, 2004)

*Yeah measure*



ottodog said:


> Here's a generic guide:
> 
> 1 1/8 = 28.6 (Fits most steel bikes)
> 1 1/4 = 31.8 (Fits most Aluminum and Titanium bikes)
> ...


 I have steel with a 13/8" and aluminum with 11/8".


----------



## CoachRob (Sep 14, 2004)

*Gimme a break....*



Rusty Coggs said:


> I have steel with a 13/8" and aluminum with 11/8".


Rusty,

Come on. Do you ALWAYS have to find issues with everything posted?  

I believe that's why ottodog said *GENERIC*.

I'm sure that given these #'s and a caliper or wrench, Oxford will be able to find the proper size.

Oxford, I just built up an aluminum bike (Felt AC-1) with a 34.9 mm oversized seat tube. In order to clamp on my Dura Ace front DR, I had to buy a Shimano clamp that you put on the seat tube. The front DR then screwed directly onto the clamp. That may be what you need to do if you have an oversized post. 

Shimano's model is available in 1 1/4" and 1 3/8" sizes at Performance bike for around $15:

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=150&subcategory_ID=5115

Rusty, let me know if I made any spelling errors, will ya?


----------



## ottodog (Mar 26, 2004)

CoachRob said:


> Rusty,
> 
> Come on. Do you ALWAYS have to find issues with everything posted?
> 
> I believe that's why ottodog said *GENERIC*.


Thanks Coach, I was just going to say, thus the term _Generic_ . Besides I pulled it from Excel's website. If you have issue with it I guess you'd have to talk to them....


----------



## Rusty Coggs (Jan 28, 2004)

*d'oh?*



CoachRob said:


> Rusty,
> 
> Come on. Do you ALWAYS have to find issues with everything posted?


Only the garbage..... Given the range, the only answer as C-40 said is measure it.I concur. Unless someone has the same frame and knows exactly. I had an old 2300 with a CF seattube that took a 13/8" but the new aluminum ones ones may be different.


----------



## OxfordUKRider (Feb 7, 2004)

*It is 35mm*

I've measured the tube and it is 35mm (1 3/8"). It sounds like I need an adaptor as I can't see any Dura Ace band on derailleurs for that size tube - surely that is strange given the number of oversize frames around?

Anyway thanks for the help.


----------



## CoachRob (Sep 14, 2004)

Then you need the 1 3/8" adapter found at the Performance bike site I gave. Order that and a braze-on front DR and you're set. Simple solution.

As for what motivates Shimano, one can only wonder. But they do make the adapter, so it's no big deal. 

. 1 3/8" Shimano Adapter + DA braze-on DR = 34.9 clamp-on DR


Rusty, I think you're just trying to be a "squeaky wheel" (Rusty, Squeaky. Get it? I crack myself up sometimes...)


----------

